

Sound Based Near Field Communication without NFC Chips - sunsu
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/230765/soundbased_system_promises_nfc_now.html

======
harshpotatoes
My girlfriend's heart rate monitor uses a similar technology to transmit her
heart rate data to her computer. It's a neat idea, but it also leaves me
skeptical that such an idea would work well for purchases...

------
tomaskafka
We built an image-through-sound sharing app at IPO48 hackathon this february -
one of mentors there was trying to convince us to upscale that from funny
entartainment utility to an e-commerce, but we didn't see a business
oportunity... Our bad :)

If you are interested, see our demo Android app at
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElkmzoqD9PM> (or search Soundwise on Android
market).

Tomas Kafka from MobReactor

------
zwieback
I wonder what the maximum bitrate is, NFC is already pretty slow. Can you get
a stable 9600 baud with cellphone speakers and microphones?

~~~
_-af-_
It's actually not very flexible. I've seen field trials of this. It is an
interesting concept but not very implementable.

You could do the same data transfer by having the phone display a barcode and
use a barcode scanner.

They claim that outfitting an existing system with an NFC reader costs $100 to
$800. Which is not true. An NFC dongle is under $20. They are looking at costs
of NFC stand alone terminals (w/ LCD display, etc.) and that high cost is due
to secure element and certifications those have to go through to work w/
Visa/Mastercard networks.

It is an interesting technology and has its uses but not as an NFC
replacement.

------
baconface
What's really cool about Zoosh is what it does for p2p or m2m behavior.

------
baconface
Also, I thought Shopkick would have locked up these patents?

